# Grabador de memorias at 28c64 por puerto USB



## Saint_ (Sep 30, 2013)

A modo de introducción, les comento que en la carrera que curse mis estudios de electrónica, existe una materia de 8vo semestre que se llama microprocesadores II, en esta materia se hace lo que es el mapeo de memoria por lo cual el proyecto de fin de semestre para esta materia en el de armar una computadora básica y darle alguna aplicación en base al microprocesador 6802 de Motorola, esto implica dotarle de memoria RAM, puertos de entrada y salida,... Y ROM que para el caso es una eeprom (at28c64).
El problema radica en el hecho de grabar esta memoria eeprom con el programa ya ensamblado para que el microprocesador pueda ejecutar las instrucciones del programa.
Si bien existe en la carrera el grabador universal que puede grabar este tipo de memorias sin ningún problema, hay que pedirlo prestado de modo que “obviamente” se tiene que estar presente en la facultad y si bien no es mucho lio el prestarse el grabador, el problema radica en que si hay más de uno que quiera el grabador, si alguien lo saco antes y todos los problemas que se tiene cuando no se es propietario.
Debido a eso un buen día me dije “por qué no haces un grabador para este tipo de memorias” claro en base a los recursos que cualquiera de los alumnos que cursan esta materia y su respectivo laboratorio puedan contar y que no dependa de un puerto paralelo o serie.
Así,  es que empecé a ponerme manos a la obra y si ahora  yo no lo necesito “porque ya aprobé esa materia hace rato” recuerdo lo molesto y tedioso que fue cuando lo necesitaba.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 1, 2013)

No está conectado D7, así poco grabarás.


----------



## Saint_ (Oct 1, 2013)

Tienes razón, debió pasar cuando le hice la ultima edición al esquema "es que estaba hecho una maraña", pero  ya lo corregí.
PD. Como no encontré la forma de quitar el archivo anterior lo subo de nuevo.
Si fuese posible, quizá algún moderador pueda quitar el archivo anterior para que no haya inconvenientes con el esquema.


----------

